# Strawberries Are Very Good For You!



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2016)

I've had such a taste for strawberries for awhile now and wondered if they were good for me.  

*Health benefits of strawberries*



Strawberry is low in calories (32 cal/100 g) and fats but rich source of health promoting phyto-nutrients, minerals, and vitamins that are essential for optimum health.
Strawberries have significantly high amounts of phenolic flavonoid phyto-chemicals called anthocyanins andellagic acid. Scientific studies show that consumption of these berries may have potential health benefits against cancer, aging, inflammation and neurological diseases.
Strawberry has an ORAC value (oxygen radical absorbance capacity, a measure of anti-oxidant strength) of about 3577 µmol TE per 100 grams.
Fresh berries are an excellent source of vitamin-C (100 g provide 58.8 mg or about 98% of RDI), which is also a powerful natural antioxidant. Consumption of fruits rich in vitamin C helps the body develop resistance against infectious agents, counter inflammation and scavenge harmful free radicals.
The fruit is rich in B-complex group of vitamins. It contains very good amounts of vitamin B-6, niacin, riboflavin, pantothenic acid and folic acid. These vitamins are acting as co-factors help the body metabolize carbohydrate, proteins and fats.
Strawberries contain vitamin-A, vitamin-E and health promoting flavonoid poly phenolic antioxidants such as lutein, zea-xanthin, and beta-carotene in small amounts. These compounds help act as protective scavengers against oxygen-derived free radicals and reactive oxygen species (ROS) that play a role in aging and various disease processes.
Furthermore, They contain good amount of minerals like potassium, manganese, fluorine, copper, iron and iodine. Potassium is an important component of cell and body fluids that helps controlling heart rate and blood pressure. Manganese is used by the body as a co-factor for the antioxidant enzyme, _superoxide dismutase.Copper is required in the production of red blood cells. Iron is required for red blood cell formation. Fluoride is a component of bones and teeth and is important for prevention of dental caries.

Me and my dog like to eat them.  I just wash them off.  I also like strawberry shortcake but never really make it._
_
More information on them:

_http://www.nutrition-and-you.com/strawberries.html


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 7, 2016)

Yay for strawberries!    :clap:


Every week I make strawberry-pineapple-cantaloupe fruit salad.   Tastes great, got's good stuff in it.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 7, 2016)

I like strawberries quite a bit, but my staples are raspberries, blackberries, blueberries and fresh pineapple.  Probably could have retired a year earlier if I didn't buy so many berries at Costco each week.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Yay for strawberries!    :clap:
> 
> 
> Every week I make strawberry-pineapple-cantaloupe fruit salad.   Tastes great, got's good stuff in it.


Sounds so yummy!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I like strawberries quite a bit, but my staples are raspberries, blackberries, blueberries and fresh pineapple.  Probably could have retired a year earlier if I didn't buy so many berries at Costco each week.


Yes, those berries can be expensive!!  I like all of those fruit as well.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 19, 2016)

I like strawberries, too, but blackberries are my favorite.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2016)

I like strawberries too, just bought a couple of containers along with some raspberries (my favorite).  I also give tiny pieces of strawberry to my pup, he loves them. 

 I soak my strawberries in filtered water, drain and rinse again.  Unless you buy organic, they are known to be covered in pesticides and the skin can be unhealthy because of it.  I like all berries.  Here's more info on strawberries.  http://www.healthyfellow.com/1641/prescription-2014-strawberries/


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 19, 2016)

I love strawberries. I grew them for awhile but it was very, very time consuming.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like strawberries too, just bought a couple of containers along with some raspberries (my favorite).  I also give tiny pieces of strawberry to my pup, he loves them.
> 
> I soak my strawberries in filtered water, drain and rinse again.  Unless you buy organic, they are known to be covered in pesticides and the skin can be unhealthy because of it.  I like all berries.  Here's more info on strawberries.  http://www.healthyfellow.com/1641/prescription-2014-strawberries/


I didn't realize how much we need to soak them.  Thanks for that info.


----------

